
Show HN: HowTruthful – Concise Arguments - brlewis
https://en.howtruthful.com/
======
brlewis
The hypothesis behind HowTruthful is that hypertext provides a better UX for
exploring pros and cons than a nested collapsible tree would. Try it and see
if you agree.

There are still bugs and missing features, but I think I'm far enough along
now to prove the basic concept.

